# S7-315-2PN/DP als IO-Device



## König (4 August 2011)

Ich versuche eine S7-315-2PN/DP als IO-Device an einen Nicht-Siemens-Contoller zu betreiben. 
Ich habe die 6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0 und benutze TIA Portal V11
In den Profinet-Einstellungen habe ich "IO-Device" gewählt.
IP-Adresse und Name auf anderem Weg beziehen.
I-Device Kommunikation habe ich 8 Byte Input und 8 Byte Output gewählt.
Die Ports stehen auf "Beliebige Partner" und sind aktiviert.
Der Contoller erkennt die S7 nicht. Im Konfigurator des Controllers kann ich mit der exportierten GSDML-Datei die S7-315 anlegen, aber die "Taufe" funktioniert nicht. 
Hat schon mal jemand eine Siemens-Controller mit einer S7-315 als Device betrieben?
Nur damit ich weiß ob ich auf der S7-Seite alles richtig gemacht habe.

Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das bisher einmal gemacht, allerdings mit festgelegter Topologie.
Funktioniert den die Kommunikation wenn Du die S7 manuell Taufst (Step7, PST)?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## König (5 August 2011)

Hallo Christoph,

danke für den Hinweis, hab ich auch schon probiert und hat nichts gebracht.
Ich denke ich muss auf der anderen Seite suchen.


----------



## netmaster (6 August 2011)

IP Adresse zugewiesen?


----------



## König (8 August 2011)

Ich habe Name und IP auch manuell zugewiesen, gleiches Ergebnis!


----------

